# Kidney problems in pregnancy??



## ToniT

For the past 5ish weeks ive been getting some strange pains in my side/back area where i presume my right kidney would be and its starting to worry me now cus im getting it most days, i did a bit of googling (not too much tho as i dont want to worry myself sick) and have read that kidney stones and other kidney problems are quite comman in pregnancy.......?

Has anyone had this?

and if i do have a kidney problem do i go to the midwife about it or my regular gp?
any help or advice would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Babytimeagain

I was in hospital over christmas during this pregnancy with kidney stones that were stuck in the tube leading from the kidney to the bladder which was causing my kidney to swell up so I ended up needing a couple of lots of surgery but I have had kidney stones in the past.
Id go to your gp and just mention it as he could send you for a scan to see if any will show up or even mention it at your scan appointment if you have one due as they may take a quick look for you... other than that drink loads as if you do have one lurking it will help pass it naturally x


----------



## meli1981

hi, i had kidney stones in my first pregnancy. i was around sixteen weeks when i found out. i had severe back pain and a spot of red blood when wiping after going to the washroom. i went into the er when i stopped being able to pee, and the pain was unbearable. they diagnosed me with a kidney infection because the stones were to small to be detected on us. i stayed in tge hospital for a week, on demerol and gravol, and went home with antibiotics. fast forward to week thirty one. the pain was back, and when i stopped peeing again i went in to the hospital, they diagnosed kidney stones from my urine, but they were to big to be passed by myself. they warned me about infection and sent me home. i wound up back in hospital a week later and didnt pee for three days! i had cathaters in me, but wasnt working, so they ambulanced me to the nearest hospital where there was a neonatal unit. i was thirty two weeks. thankfully the stones moved and i started peeing again. i looked like the pillsbury doughboy at this point! they took the cathater out and i started passing the stones. it was excrutiating! giving birth was nothing in comparison! i would keep an eye on this situation because it could be bad. although theres no mistaking kidney pain, its very painful. if you cant walk or lift your leg to put in your pants, youre in trouble! as long as youre peeing good and you dont have a fever then everything is still ok, but mention it to your doc and they can do an us to be sure! good luck, and hope it helped!


----------



## ToniT

Thanks for the advice guys,ive been to a walk in center today as the pain was getting a little worse, im not havin trouble anywhere else,and going to the toilet doesnt hurt/burn its just this sharp throbbing pain in my kidney but it doesnt hurt when its touched or to bend down ect, the doctor has perscribed me anti-biotics for a water infection?? going to see my normal gp tomorro morning so will see what he says too, but i didnt think a water infection would cause pain in your kidney?


----------



## meli1981

ToniT said:


> Thanks for the advice guys,ive been to a walk in center today as the pain was getting a little worse, im not havin trouble anywhere else,and going to the toilet doesnt hurt/burn its just this sharp throbbing pain in my kidney but it doesnt hurt when its touched or to bend down ect, the doctor has perscribed me anti-biotics for a water infection?? going to see my normal gp tomorro morning so will see what he says too, but i didnt think a water infection would cause pain in your kidney?

what is a water infection?


----------



## ToniT

No,all came back clear,had my urine sent off to a specialist too and that came back clear for infection so no idea what it was....? ive been fine since really, doctor did meantion that the pain could be related to posture? so try not to slouch as much lol. i doubt it was anything to do with my posture,but tests have come back clear and ive not been having any pain from it recently so hopefully what ever it was has cleared up :)


----------



## meli1981

somtimes stones can move. when i had my kidney stones, i coyldnt get them zapped because i was preg, but after i had my daughter i went back for an ultrasound, and they couldnt see them! the doc said that maybe they had broken up and i passed them without knowing! im not sure about that but was glad tgey were gone! sometimes miracles happen!


----------

